# Cuban Crafters Humidors



## Stogie_Break (Oct 22, 2015)

Received one of the large humidors from this company on tuesday. After using the little black Colibri I was again in love with their quality. Having owned several of these - every time they have been beautiful pieces of craftsmanship. Also I got 15% off with promo code 'HUMI'. I truly found gold in this company and their humidors. Highly recommended, and I'd like to hear what people think of them.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like it just needs a few Bovedas


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

I've seen these Cuban Crafters humis around and they look nice, but I haven't heard nor seen any reviews. I have heard that SureSeal technology holds humidity very well, but I don't know if the CC humis use that or not? Either way, please come back in a few months and post your own thoughts/review.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

argonaut said:


> I've seen these Cuban Crafters humis around and they look nice, but I haven't heard nor seen any reviews. I have heard that SureSeal technology holds humidity very well, but I don't know if the CC humis use that or not? Either way, please come back in a few months and post your own thoughts/review.


Anyone know what "SureSeal" technology really is? A silicone gasket on the lid?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

"SureSeal" is a term the cheap Chinese importers use to make you think the humidor you're getting is a good one. It won't be. Even if the seal is good (and you've got 50/50 odds at best), the bottom of those humidors is razor-thin and is useless for holding humidity in. If it says it uses "SureSeal" technology, trust me, a tupperware is going to work way better for way less money.


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

Even the marketing/ ad copy for it is vague. It reads: "The single most important design attribute of a Humidor is its ability to hold humidity. Humidors by Quality Importers are produced using their trademarked SureSeal® Technology standard which insures the lid always seals properly. Every humidor goes through a proprietary inspection process on the production line before it receives the SureSeal® stamp of approval. These tests are executed across the entire product line to make sure each humidor will function properly and preserve your cigars for years to come." That almost makes it sound as if it's merely good Quality Control on the production line, perhaps along with making the lid a bit heavier than average. I couldn't find much else, except for the fact that there is no gasket involved.


----------



## praul0704 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to put in my two cents on the topic. I have a sure seal desktop humidor that I bought from a local cigar shop. After seasoning it properly I have so say that it works well. I am using humidity beads with my humidor that maintain a constant 70% humidity at all time. It doesn't have any type of gasket or anything but it just has a nice tight seal with the wood itself. In other woods the lid and the base fit together nice and snug... Anyways, so far so good with the humidor. I will post again in a couple of months for an update. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

praul0704 said:


> Hello everyone, I just wanted to put in my two cents on the topic. I have a sure seal desktop humidor that I bought from a local cigar shop. After seasoning it properly I have so say that it works well. I am using humidity beads with my humidor that maintain a constant 70% humidity at all time. It doesn't have any type of gasket or anything but it just has a nice tight seal with the wood itself. In other woods the lid and the base fit together nice and snug... Anyways, so far so good with the humidor. I will post again in a couple of months for an update. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both of my humidors had the sure seal technology listed. I think it is just a very tight cedar on cedar from what I could tell. The small 50 ct for corona size seems to work just fine. My treasure dime from Cheap Humidors is a very nice copy of an older design that was duplicated and is very nice. I VE posted a couple pictures before but I'll do it again. I have two tupperdors and building another. I also use a large 2 gallon Ziploc freezer bag for 2 boxes if 20 with a Boveda bad inside while latest tupperdor is being finished. 






outside. 






inside. Holds humidity nicely. It's big and heavy unit. 3 large Boveda bags on the bottom. I have also wet the magnetic foam based humidifiers on top with the PG anti fungal solution. It was $200 delivered. I tried to read up as much as possible. The only thing I worried about was that micro screws weren't pre drilled so slight cracks at the hinges on the sides. The piano hinge seemed unaffected. The box is mostly Spanish red cedar, with a thin burl veneer and multiple coats of lacquer on the outside. It seasoned nicely. Nice air circulation design. I think cheap humidors dot com must get humidors with slight blemishes as mine had feathered scratches in the top of the dome. Something easily fixed. They do annoy you trying to get you to by cigars from them but safe unsubscribe got me off their list. With any online purchase I'm sure they sell your personal info. I just don't put a real telephone number down. It's not like I don't get junk mail from other places. Saks5thavenuedotcom seems to send me more offers than Thompson or JR. I will unsubscribe after Christmas. I bought my wife a great purse for about 60% off retail. Plus I got a one time 10% good on any brand during any sale. Those brands that mandate no sales prices... S5A just eats that profit loss as they are large enough to not care. It's like Vegas. Eventually the house always wins. Unsubscribe as soon as possible.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## DonMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice looking humidor. And a wine cellar to keep it in! Livin the dream.


----------

